# Vote for the Hot hatch you would love to own



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you had the money, which one of these hot hatches would to like to have sitting outside your drive.

1. Renault Megan Sport 275 Trophy 275 BHP
2. Vauxhall Astra VXR 276 BHP
3. Seat Leon Cupra R 276 BHP
4. 2015 Civic Type R 276 BHP
5. BMW M135i 320 BHP
6. 2015 Audi RS3 360 BHP
7. Ford Focus RS 500 350 BHP
8. Mercedes A45 AMG 354 BHP
9. Subaru Impreza CS400 400 BHP
10. VW Golf R400 395 BHP

vote now.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

merc amg !!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Merc all day long.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking forward to the end result, a lot of tasty cars on this poll. 10 of the best but which one will win?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Hot hatches are too small. Are you going to do another poll for bigger cars?


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Close one for me but has to be m135i


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> Hot hatches are too small. Are you going to do another poll for bigger cars?


I will at some point in the future Stevey G. :thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Is it to live with day to day?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

possul said:


> Is it to live with day to day?


depends on what you want, these are your typical everyday car but they are the hot hatch variants.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Focus RS500


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Mercedes for me


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Theoretically, the Audi RS3 for me - but it would be a close thing between this and the Golf R400.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> Mercedes for me


Did you actually vote R7KY? be nice to see it on the poll.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought i did , I'll do it again


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

yetizone said:


> Theoretically, the Audi RS3 for me - but it would be a close thing between this and the Golf R400.


Did you vote Yetizone? I haven't noticed on the poll.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep , I'm on there , I thought I did 

Maybe you need to go to specsavers :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's very early to judge but at this early stage the German cars are leading the way.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> Yep , I'm on there , I thought I did
> 
> Maybe you need to go to specsavers :lol:


Funny you should say that  sorry bud I wasn't sure if you did.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it would have to be the Megane. Nurburgring doesn't lie, and it's very pretty.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Did you vote Yetizone? I haven't noticed on the poll.


Yes - voted


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bit of a price difference between the options.

I'll go for the most expensive!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JMorty said:


> I think it would have to be the Megane. Nurburgring doesn't lie, and it's very pretty.


Did you vote fella? there is still a 0 on the Megan poll, be nice to get Renault off the mark.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

All done. Sorry was going from Tappatalk. :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Merc for me


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Dang....tempted to say the Civic, but in reality, after being seriously owned by a Merc A45 the other day, i'm tempted to say the A45. But i really wouldn't want a Merc sat on my drive, the neighbours will think i would have lost my soul and passion...

I'll take whichever is the most expensive, sell it and buy the original hot hatch - http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C543833


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Such a hard choice when some of them don't even exist and the price varies wildly. 

Based on looks the VXR is the best looking. The Renault is probably the best handing. 

The Merc is the fastest currently available and will have an even faster one to come. The R400 I didn't think was confirmed as real. 

All things considered if I had to buy with my own money, the M135i offers most value. If it was a free choice I'd pick the most valuable and sell if for something else not on the list.

I would have said it was impossible to pick a car that wasn't real, but it's winning the poll so far.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Audi RS3...obviously


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Gotta stick with the type r civic to replace the one I have.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

What happened to the audi s3 or golf R?, you put R400 but it's not a real car!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> What happened to the audi s3 or golf R?, you put R400 but it's not a real car!


Well Shaun just imagine for a minute if the Golf R 400 is a real car, would you buy it over it's rivals? you must have seen the car doing the rounds on you tube.Funny thing is Shaun that it's the Golf R400 that's just in front winning so far. this is at the time of posting my reply so things can still change.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I can't buy a car that's not real and I don't know the cost of, if it's 45k then I wouldn't buy it, i would buy a GTR (which by the way I may be doing LOL).


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> I can't buy a car that's not real and I don't know the cost of, if it's 45k then I wouldn't buy it, i would buy a GTR (which by the way I may be doing LOL).


A shame I could not add more than 10, believe me it was a hard choice compiling these 10 cars and I didn't want to put more than one car from the same maufacturer, I wanted to try and keep it balanced. I think most would agree these cars are among the best hot hatches at the moment in this class at least.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

A R400 can't be the best in class though as its not real, never been tested etc etc.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> A R400 can't be the best in class though as its not real, never been tested etc etc.


Very true indeed Shaun but at the moment the poll is not lying, the Golf R400 is winning so far, however it's still very tight, be interesting to see what car wins this poll in the end. I am a little surprised so far as the Cupra R is yet to get off the mark especially as it's been well recieved by the press. I also wonder if the Subaru will get off the mark.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Very true indeed Shaun but at the moment the poll is not lying, the Golf R400 is winning so far, however it's still very tight, be interesting to see what car wins this poll in the end.


This is Detailing World. Golfs win every poll. :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> This is Detailing World. Golfs win every poll. :lol:


:lol: Well lets see Kerr, still a long way to go.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Very true indeed Shaun but at the moment the poll is not lying, the Golf R400 is winning so far, however it's still very tight, be interesting to see what car wins this poll in the end. I am a little surprised so far as the Cupra R is yet to get off the mark especially as it's been well recieved by the press. I also wonder if the Subaru will get off the mark.


But the car cannot win if its not real!!!! People are voting on it based on it being real which it isnt.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Seat is the only car without a vote yet. 

Where is SteveTDCi? :lol:


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Merc amg for me


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

A45 AMG from that list.

Might have been different if the M235i was on there, the M135i is too ugly imo.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I voted merc, on the basis of needing it for the daily commute.
If it were more a weekend/2nd car id go with the seat or renault, possibly the focus


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> A45 AMG from that list.
> 
> Might have been different if the M235i was on there, the M135i is too ugly imo.


The 2 series is even worse.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The Seat is the only car without a vote yet.
> 
> Where is SteveTDCi? :lol:


Watch out Kerr, he could be on his way soon.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> The 2 series is even worse.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


>


:lol::lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I voted Merc as the A45 is an animal imo MIL has the A220 CDI AMG and that's a little mover for what it is just don't like the telly on the dashboard!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Type R for me :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

What if I find all of them boring?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I think on balance I would change my choice to the R400, after watching this video - tis a beast ! :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knkdpgZOKAQ#t=122


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Golf obviously.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dazzel81 said:


> Type R for me :thumb:


Did you vote fella?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> What if I find all of them boring?


Don't vote then


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

M135i hands down. Its so fun its untrue! The other cars dont come close, even the noise it makes is awesome. Dont like the looks though, thats why id get the M235i If I wanted a little beast.

And dont forget, the M135i smoked the previous Audi RS3 even though it had more power. Its definitely got an underrated power output


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

It's a toss up between M135i and RS3 for me - I voted for the Audi but would love either!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Merc AMG for me with the Golf ina close second and then the Focus RS500


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Megane 275 trophy r OK I've added an r to the name. Best handling out of the lot and quickest around a track


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

If I was in the market for a 'hot hatch', and these were the choices, then, notwithstanding my head says the RS 3, I'd go for the R400...:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Hatchbacks are for girls going shopping :wave:
Although if I must, I'd probably have the Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Golf has an 8 point lead over the AMG with the RS3 currently 3rd, can the Golf maintain its lead? Still a while to go yet. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

PugIain said:


> Hatchbacks are for girls going shopping :wave:
> Although if I must, I'd probably have the Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9.


The 205 GTI will feature in another poll soon, so you will get your chance then.


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Megane Sport 275 for me. I had the opportunity to test it on a race track, lovely handling and very fast.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Vsti said:


> Megane Sport 275 for me. I had the opportunity to test it on a race track, lovely handling and very fast.


I like the car very much, I hoped it would have scored much higher than it has, still over a week to go so there is time for the Megane to gain on the early pace setters.


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

It was close between the Audi, Merc and BMW for me, however if I were buying it with my own money I'd be seriously tempted by the Leon. Its not as flashy as the other three I mentioned, so less likely to be keyed, stolen etc, yet still has some decent performance. Obviously test drives etc would be needed.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Vsti said:


> Megane Sport 275 for me. I had the opportunity to test it on a race track, lovely handling and very fast.


Me too


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Got to be the impreza for me, it's a COSWORTH! And apart from the r400 it's probably the rarest, and the most powerful. Oh and brand loyalty.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Not on the list, but, think I'll stick with my ST 325 horse, 365 ft/lb BC racing coillovers, whiteline ARB's, sticks like schitt to a blankie, and with a whole bunch of Dreamscience fettling the 5 pot, induction and exhaust, colour me content:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

money no object it was close between the rs3 and amg, out of them all i prefer the VXR looks but looks wasnt enough for me


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

For me it would be the merc.
Golf r400 looks nice but isn't real so I can't see how that can even be in this poll.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

At this stage it's looking like a two horse race between the R400 and AMG, but don't rule out the RS3 just yet.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> For me it would be the merc.
> Golf r400 looks nice but isn't real so I can't see how that can even be in this poll.


You could have a diesel 1.6 golf in this poll and it would still win.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

The result was always going to be the same lets be honest. 

I want to change mine now to the Renault though!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Haven't you only had the r like a couple of months now?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Haven't you only had the r like a couple of months now?


6 months iirc ?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Good idea for a poll but tobh bhp figures dnt matter these day's.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

The Astra as its probaly the best looking. That R400 looks like it's crashed into halfords how to ruin a car


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> 6 months iirc ?


Damn, time flies.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Voted audi, not being biast as weve the a5 2.0t and tobh I think the majority of audi's are the best looking on the road, merc wasn't an option due to most having to be recalled..lol so if you've got one get it to the dealers quick.
So this should shove the golf in the top spot straight away!...lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Weirdly i voted AMG ?, but only if someone else pays LOL.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Weirdly i voted AMG ?, but only if someone else pays LOL.


This is the thing. It's a heck of a lot of dough for a hatchback.

But yes, I voted for the a45.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> This is the thing. It's a heck of a lot of dough for a hatchback.
> 
> But yes, I voted for the a45.


Its madness, its why i would not get a R400 as that's likely to be a lot more than the AMG, if the AMG was 30k'ish i would have had it.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Shaun said:


> PS i am swapping the R for a GTR so you will have something new to not like :thumb:


You seem to swap your cars as quick as you buy and change mobile phones lol.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Voted for the R400, hoping that the rumours of it putting out 420bhp are true....:thumb:
What A45 AMG?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> You seem to swap your cars as quick as you buy and change mobile phones lol.


Just got my new phone actually, don't forget bikes also :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How the hell can a car that doesn't exist be winning ?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

And might never exist. Might as well vote 500bhp focus RS


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I was stuck between the Amg and the rs but went Amg, can I vote for the fiesta rs ?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> How the hell can a car that doesn't exist be winning ?


It isn't in production I agree, but it does exist..:thumb:


----------



## leefordlincs (Oct 3, 2014)

208 pikes peak......


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

leefordlincs said:


> 208 pikes peak.....


Now, you're new here so I'll run through the rules.
A French cars are ****.
B Never openly recommend one to anyone lest you be cast out.
Capiche? 

Please note, most of my posts take the ****, and or contain a lot of sarcasm.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> You could have a diesel 1.6 golf in this poll and it would still win.


The next pole I conduct will not feature the Golf, I promise.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The next pole I conduct will not feature the Golf, I promise.


You're conducting poles?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> You're conducting poles?


I thought any member on here can conduct any pole on any sudject they like and post ? I thought it's part of the fun on this forum, or is it against the rules.


----------



## leefordlincs (Oct 3, 2014)

Gotcha￼ RS 500 for me then


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I thought any member on here can conduct any pole on any sudject they like and post ? I thought it's part of the fun on this forum, or is it against the rules.


My point was, I think you mean poll


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> My point was, I think you mean poll


I think he missed it :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> My point was, I think you mean poll


:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> My point was, I think you mean poll


Well spotted fella, I meant to type poll and not pole, I miss keyed the letters.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can the Golf be caught up by the Merc or can Audi make a late push to win the poll, it's looking like these cars could be the top 3 but in which order?


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Can I vote for them all except the golf. Old persons car.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

vee dub


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Only one for me - 2015 Audi RS3 :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can to Golf R400 be caught up in the polls, the AMG is making a fight of it but can it catch it? I carn't see the RS3 closing the gap and it's now looking like a two horse race, only six days to go.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Merc A45 AMG for me - the fact it's a Mercedes has nothing to do with my choice tbh. I sat in one at Warren Classic Car Show in the summer and it felt amazing... If only they didn't have such a high price tag!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So the Merc is winning with the RS3 in second place


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> So the Merc is winning with the RS3 in second place


Yeh I know it's been said that the R400 is not real bla bla, but it is real, just not in production form.75 people have voted for it and that's saying something.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

golf w12 for me then


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> golf w12 for me then


It's not selected for the poll, how about the mk 1 Golf GTI


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

A little biased from me, but I've voted Audi AGAIN! :thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Yeh I know it's been said that the R400 is not real bla bla, but it is real, just not in production form.


...yet! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nico1970 said:


> ...yet! :thumb:


Good point Nico, if the 400R does win this poll then maybe the results should be sent to VW lol, it may tempt them to actually make this in production form.


----------



## vwgolfmk5 (Jul 4, 2013)

golf all the way <3


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

You know me guys, I stayed loyal and voted for the RenaultSport. 

It's for the same reason I wanted a Clio Williams when I had my first car (a Clio MKI 1.2)....because it's the ultimate version of a car I have already or at least within the RenaultSport range. I like the idea that it's a very focussed drivers car and knowing how good the RenaultSport models that I've owned have driven, I like the Megan 275.

That said, there are so many good cars on that list it's a tough one to pick if someone made you spend your own actual money.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alex_225 said:


> You know me guys, I stayed loyal and voted for the RenaultSport.
> 
> It's for the same reason I wanted a Clio Williams when I had my first car (a Clio MKI 1.2)....because it's the ultimate version of a car I have already or at least within the RenaultSport range. I like the idea that it's a very focussed drivers car and knowing how good the RenaultSport models that I've owned have driven, I like the Megan 275.
> 
> That said, there are so many good cars on that list it's a tough one to pick if someone made you spend your own actual money.


That is the fun part Alex,to give some of you guys and girls a hard choice, as for me to list so many good cars that I myself found tough to pick out for this poll.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's looking like a race for second place now IMO, as the Golf will be hard to catch up, the RS3 is closing the gap on Mercedes.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> You know me guys, I stayed loyal and voted for the RenaultSport.
> 
> It's for the same reason I wanted a Clio Williams when I had my first car (a Clio MKI 1.2)....because it's the ultimate version of a car I have already or at least within the RenaultSport range. I like the idea that it's a very focussed drivers car and knowing how good the RenaultSport models that I've owned have driven, I like the Megan 275.
> 
> That said, there are so many good cars on that list it's a tough one to pick if someone made you spend your own actual money.


Well said.

Renault till I die.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thing is as much as Renaults have their flaws, the RenaultSport range over the last 10-12 years has had some of the most fun, engaging cars you can get for your money.

Not just for the price range but as great drivers cars in general. Although admittedly, cars like the Twingo 133 and Clio 172/182 have been real bargains and even now offer smiles per ££!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Golf has all but won this poll, it has led from the very begining, I carn't see it being caught up now with just 3 days to go. But can the RS3 pip the AMG in to second place?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pehaps not a surprise to some of you that the Golf won this poll and the RS3 gave the AMG a good run for it's money and nearly piped the Merc in to 2nd spot. I wonder if VW saw the result of this poll and could they actually put the 400R into production? Many thanks to all of you who took part in the poll and for leaving comments. here's looking forward to the next one.


----------

